# Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?



## Mozartkugel (25. November 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es solche Slipräder die man z.B. mit Flügelschrauben an den Spiegel montieren kann und ein Schlauchboot ins Wasser fahren kann?

Gruß


----------



## ro-jog-rr (25. November 2012)

*AW: Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?*

Ja.
|supergri


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?*

haste auch einen Link für mich? Hab leider nur welche gefunden, die gebohrt werden müssen.


----------



## ulf (26. November 2012)

*AW: Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?*

Hallo

Ich kenne die auch nur so, daß ein Halter fest an den Spiegel angebracht wird und daran dann die Slipräder leicht demontierbar befestigt werden. 
Wenn das Boot nicht zu schwer ist, könntest Du dir da evtl. mit ein paar kräftigen Schraubzwingen behelfen. 
Warum willst Du denn keine Halterung am Spiegel befestigen? So stark fallen die doch gar nicht auf.
Als Alternative gäb es noch klappbare Bootswägen, die man unter das Boot schiebt und die nur mit einem Riemen befestigt werden, wie z.B. hier  http://www.zoelzer.de/content.php?P...shop/produkte.php&details=186&hauptrubrik=127.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## allegoric (26. November 2012)

*AW: Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?*

Mich würde die Frage auch interessieren und v.a. ein guter Vorschlag,da ich die Räder zum besseren Transport. Wie macht ihr die Bohrlöcher im Spiegel wasserfest?


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. November 2012)

*AW: Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich kenne die auch nur so, daß ein Halter fest an den Spiegel angebracht wird und daran dann die Slipräder leicht demontierbar befestigt werden.



möchte nur ungern Löcher in den Spiegel bohren, aber zur Not ist es in Ordnung. 

Bei welchem Modell lassen sich die Räder einfach und schnell demontieren? Dies wäre wichtig, da leider kein Platz am Spiegel für die Räder vorhanden sind.

Gruß


----------



## ulf (26. November 2012)

*AW: Portable Slipräder für Spiegel?*

Hallo

Eigentlich läuft das bei vielen Sliprädern auf ein U-Profli am Spiegel hinaus, in das dann die Slipräder mehr oder weniger raffiniert eingehängt werden. Sehr kurze, die sich dann auch im hochgeklappten Zustand noch gut hinter dem Spiegel verstecken, haben aber oft den Nachteil das die Befestigungsschrauben der Halterung zum Teil unter der Wasserlinie sind. Das ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Gib mal bei Googel in der Bildersuche Slipräder ein, da kann man sich prima inspirieren lassen, was es da so gibt.

Ach ja, die Löcher mit Epoxi ausfüllen und dann durchgehende Edelstahlschrauben (Schloßschrauben), so hält das bei meinem Schlauchi schon ne ganze Zeit. 

Gruß Ulf


----------

